

Get Them Gators- a book about dynamic equity-- is free on Amazon for two days - plumtucker
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HCY93VE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00HCY93VE&linkCode=as2&tag=slipie-20

======
irickt
Interesting, though it's just a short pitch for a not-free book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Slicing-Pie-Company-Without-Funds-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Slicing-Pie-Company-Without-Funds-
ebook/dp/B0096EFHBI)

